# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL >  ترکیب دو ستون با شروط متفاوت

## محمد رضا فاتحی

سلام
فرض کنید یه جدول داریم فیلدهای زیر رو داره 
بدهکار، بستانکار، کد تفصیلی

میخوام با یه کوئری مجموع بدهکار با شرط کد تفصیلی فرضا 50 و مجموع بدهکار به شرط کد تفصیلی 60 رو داشته باشم
یه نمونه کد پیدا کردم ولی جواب نمی ده
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/...on-a-condition

----------


## Mahmoud.Afrad

کد شما دیگه گروهبندی نمیخواد.
کدی که نوشتید و جواب نگرفتید چیه؟

----------


## محمد رضا فاتحی

ID
B
َA

1
10
20

2
100
200

3
200
300

4
300
400



این ساختار رو در نظر بگیرین
من می خوام جمع ستون های رو با توجه به شرط روی ستون ID داشته باشم
یه همچین خروجی
   SUMB
   SUMA

   210
   320

   400
   600





**********
با این کد کارم حل شد

SELECT        SUM(CASE WHEN id = 1 OR
                         id = 2 THEN a ELSE 0 END) AS SumA, SUM(CASE WHEN id = 3 OR
                         id = 4 THEN b ELSE 0 END) AS Sumb
FROM            TEST

----------

